# Old school challenge



## Sion (Apr 30, 2016)

Steps:

Tighten your 3x3 of choice until it is stiff and can't be fingertricked.

You must use either CFOP with ELL and CLL, Roux, Petrus, Waterman, or Ortega.

Fastest avg wins.


----------



## One Wheel (May 8, 2016)

I have a Rubik's brand non-speed cube that should be pretty stiff, but it's still finger-trickable. There was a kid at church this morning who had a similar cube except not broken in or lubed, and it creaks something awful, but I could still finger trick it. I might be able to put rubber cement in my mirror blocks and tighten them down, but that's as close as I could get to a non-finger-trickable cube. I guess I have a pyraminx that falls apart if you don't turn it really carefully . . .


----------

